# Smok Alien with baby beast tfv8



## NeOAsus (30/11/16)

Does anyone have of the Smok Alien with baby beast tfv8 the whole kit

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Meyer (30/11/16)

I would love one as well.


----------

